# ATV Gun Case



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I picked up an atv this spring and I'm planning on taking it to Idaho next month for a late hunt. I havent used a gun boot and I'm looking for some advice on a good one. Most of them seem like they'd beat your gun to death while you are riding around.
Let me know what you think
thanks

Andy


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've tried a boot and liked it. Didn't seem to harm my gun at all. But I prefer a set of tongs on the handlebars with my gun in a fabric gun case. It's out of the way, right in front of me where I can see it, well protected, easy to get to and just less hassle.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I've tried a boot and liked it. Didn't seem to harm my gun at all. But I prefer a set of tongs on the handlebars with my gun in a fabric gun case. It's out of the way, right in front of me where I can see it, well protected, easy to get to and just less hassle.


+1, get the ones that have the rubber straps that hold the gun in the fork.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got both and they both have +/-.

I've notice that in the boot on my muzzle loader that boot has worn the soft brass on the ram rod. The boot offers more protect if you are roll prone (tested that feature last season).

As other have stated I think I prefer the clamp style, in a soft case, on the handle bars. It seems like there is less vibration imposed on the weapon. Just don't roll the thing or you maybe going to your back up gun.


----------



## lyle43 (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought 2 kolpin ATv gun boots at cabelas a couple years back and I love them. They worked really well for me and I have never had any problems with the boots or my rifles! I think the key to however you mount your guns on your bikes is just take it easy riding and you shouldnt bump your scope!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried a boot and liked it. Didn't seem to harm my gun at all. But I prefer a set of tongs on the handlebars with my gun in a fabric gun case. It's out of the way, right in front of me where I can see it, well protected, easy to get to and just less hassle.
> ...


+2


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the forks as well with a unique camoflage fabric boot that actually integrates into the fork system. It has a zipper and I used it with great success during a heavy snowstorm last year during the elk hunt. It now rides in my ATV pack on the back of the quad always ready if needed.

I picked it up at Sportsman's Warehouse summer of 07.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

I use the forks with a weather resistance cover that I picked up @ SW.(I could not afford the boot @ the time) It has worked great not only keeping the wet weather out but also all of the dust on some of those dry roads. It is long enough that I can use it for my shotgun also.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy this one:










http://www.maddoggear.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STRA608&k=76812

I just bought one because one of the guys in camp had one & it it fantastic!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I've tried a boot and liked it. Didn't seem to harm my gun at all. But I prefer a set of tongs on the handlebars with my gun in a fabric gun case. It's out of the way, right in front of me where I can see it, well protected, easy to get to and just less hassle.


+1, the gun is also protected from dust, rain, etc/ I have seen the boots on both of my brother's machines have the bracket brake off since there is so much movement on them whereas on the rack it moves very quietly and smoothly with the machine and significantly more economical not to mention the fact that the firearm would be totalled in a rollover/wreck for sure.


----------

